
Group Text – Schedule Emails and Texts - Jcudd
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/grouptextbot/id1458478374?ign-mpt=uo%3D4
======
Jcudd
Group Message is an iOS app that allows you to schedule texts or emails to
automatically send at specific times.

The messages are stored on the developers sever and then sent from a server
chosen number.

There are costs associated with each scheduled message but very useful for
sending out marketing promotions or any time sensitive message.

